# DNM: A Homeopathic First Aid Kit For Your Dog



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

A Homeopathic First Aid Kit For Your Dog | Dogs Naturally Magazine

Now is the time to start planning the remedies you want to carry in your medicine cabinet … before your dog needs them!

Although homeopathy can be challenging to apply in chronic cases, it’s really quite easy for dog owners to effectively treat simple, acute cases with just a few remedies. If given shortly after symptoms are seen, the right remedy can help your dog recover much more quickly. Having the right remedies on hand can be especially important if you don’t have immediate access to quality veterinary care … although they can also be a life saver while you’re driving on the way to the emergency vet!

Acute disorders are illnesses and injuries that happen suddenly, often with obvious symptoms. Because acute problems are quite easy for us to identify, finding the right remedy can be a fairly simple project. What follows is a short list of problems your dog may run into and corresponding remedies that you can use to quickly reduce symptoms.

INSECT BITES AND STINGS

Key Symptoms Remedy
Stung area is swollen, bruised and painful. Arnica montana followed by:
Ledum palustre
Stung area is very inflamed and appears blistered	Cantharis
Allergic reaction to the sting Carbolic acid
Stung area is red, feels hot and swollen Apis mellifica

FOREIGN BODIES (FOXTAILS AND SPLINTERS)

Key Symptoms	Remedy
Foreign bodies	Silicea, Myristica sebifera

HOT SPOTS

Key Symptoms	Remedy
Red or white with swelling	Apis mellifica
Sudden heat and redness	Belladonna
Yellow, oozing discharge	Graphites

POISONING, VOMITING AND DIARRHEA

Key Symptoms	Remedy
Vomiting with frequent straining and small amounts of stool	Nux vomica
Vomiting with watery stools, thirst and dehydration Arsenicum album

KENNEL COUGH

Key Symptoms	Remedy
Ticklish throat, aggravated by pressure on throat and lying down	Drosera
Early stages and fever Aconitum napellus
Dry cough aggravated by motion, abdominal breathing	Bryonia

SHOCK

Key Symptoms	Remedy
Shock Aconitum napellus
Shock due to blood loss Arnica and China

CUTS AND LACERATIONS

Key Symptoms	Remedy
Puncture wounds and cuts with jagged edges	Hypericum perforatum
Trauma with bruising and bleeding	Arnica montana

ALLERGIC REACTIONS

Key Symptoms	Remedy
Hot, red swelling	Apis mellifica
Bumpy, itchy rash	Rhus toxicodendron

BREAKS, SPRAINS AND STRAINS

Key Symptoms	Remedy
Muscle Strain	Arnica montana followed by
Calendula officinalis
Joint Sprain	Arnica montana followed by
Rhus toxicodendron, Ruta graveolens


While this isn’t a complete list, it’s a great start and a perfect way to start building your own emergency kit with just a few remedies.

Purchase your remedies in 30c potency. A dose for all dogs, regardless of size, is three pellets. The more acute the injury, the more often you should dose. For sudden, traumatic episodes, you can repeat every five to 90 minutes and for milder cases, every day or two. Once you see an improvement in symptoms, stop giving the remedy.

Having these remedies readily available can make the difference between a fast and slow recovery for your dog.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Christie,I use Arnica great stuff


----------

